# For the 4th



## Paymaster (Jul 3, 2016)

Gettin started on food for the 4th. Fresh sand in my heat defuser pan and then some Boston Butts on the smoker. Tomorrow, ribs and corn in the shuck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2016)

The further I get into this bathroom project, more worm keep coming out of the can! I was going to do the Shawarma on the rotisserie today and muffin tin thighs tomorrow. Now I have to move the Shawarma till tomorrow and save the thighs till next week. Looks like you are going to have some great "Q"!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the nice comments. Happy 4th to you all!
About to get together with my gang. Here are some more pics. I will put up a plated pic later. I fired up The Beast to cook corn in the shuck, and did my ribs on my Akorn.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh boy....does that ever look good, PM!  And a Happy 4th to you and yours, too.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 4, 2016)

You guys are making my mouth water!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally get to eat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks delish, PayMaster! 

We're waiting for the fireworks to start at 9:30, with our chairs set up next to this tree. It's cloudy but they're high clouds so it's a go!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 4, 2016)

Just spectacular, as usual Paymaster!!

I guess this is tonight's dinner thread?

We had a party of two for the 4th. I partly cooked some thick bacon strips in the oven and then used them to wrap the Nathan dogs, and made a raft with five wrapped dogs with bamboo skewers for easy turning on the grill and keeping the bacon on the dogs.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2016)

Paymaster, your plated dinner looks fabulous.  The banana cream dessert with meringue topping has my mouth watering.   

Pretty pics, GG - have fun!  

This afternoon's dinner was leftover fried chicken from yesterday, with sides of potato salad, watermelon, and mango. It was just me - tomorrow my brother and I are getting together and grillin' some rib eyes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2016)

We cleaned up leftovers and I grilled the last of the beef souvlaki from last night.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 5, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Just spectacular, as usual Paymaster!!
> 
> I guess this is tonight's dinner thread?
> 
> We had a party of two for the 4th. *I partly cooked some thick bacon strips in the oven and then used them to wrap the Nathan dogs, and made a raft with five wrapped dogs with bamboo skewers for easy turning on the grill and keeping the bacon on the dogs.*


 
Sounds so good, Kay - a raft of bacon dogs!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 5, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds so good, Kay - a raft of bacon dogs!



I should have taken a picture of the raft with a flag on the top!


----------

